# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks Quotes!

## Chris_2k11

I thought we could do a thread to mention quotes from the show, just like the one in the EastEnders section!   :Big Grin:  

I loved what Liz said the other day when she was filming with the camcorder... "This is Elizabeth Taylor, At 4pm, Reporting from the Hunters back yard!" lol   :Lol:  Liz's so funny sometimes   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

cool idea. I loved that quote. Will try and think of some
xxx

----------


## di marco

> I loved what Liz said the other day when she was filming with the camcorder... "This is Elizabeth Taylor, At 4pm, Reporting from the Hunters back yard!" lol   Liz's so funny sometimes


dont remember that one, was it from wednesday or thursday as i didnt see them epis?

----------


## di marco

this was a few weeks ago when the taylor/burtons were still living in the other house and justin was lying on the sofa

liz: how long you going to lie there for?
justin: how longs a piece of string!

made me laugh!   :Big Grin:

----------


## tadpole

Nancy to Frankie in the Laundrette - "Do you come from a long line of scrubbers",
Nancy said it really well and Frankie and Nicole's faces were really funny

----------


## di marco

> Nancy to Frankie in the Laundrette - "Do you come from a long line of scrubbers",
> Nancy said it really well and Frankie and Nicole's faces were really funny


yeh that was funny!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Stacey about Liz -* "She looks good for 56 though doesn't she!?"   :Big Grin: 

*Sally to Stacey -* (when she caught her taking her top off!) - "What on earth is going on in here!?"

*Stacey -* "Oh hiya Mrs H! Just getting changed!"   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Les -* (when he first sees the tent thing in the garden!) - "What the chuffin hells this!?"   :Lol:  

*Lee -* "Welcome to fox/hunters alfreshco luxury beauty parlour!"   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

i thought nancy to OB was good the other night.  

Nancy- whose is the sandcastle outside
OB its a dessert island
Nancy well erm that dogs doing his business in it

Obs face was just a classic.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Frankie (in the pub when Tony's meeting was going on)* - "What have I missed?"

*OB* - "Just Tony going on and on and on..." (haha summed him up pretty well didn't he!?)   :Big Grin:  

*Rory* - "Why are you so against the travellers Tony?"

*Tony* - "It's Mr Hutchinson to people who dont know me!"  haha   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> *OB* - "Just Tony going on and on and on..." (haha summed him up pretty well didn't he!?)


yeh i loved it when ob said that!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

> *Tony* - "It's Mr Hutchinson to people who dont know me!"  haha


typical Tony. lol

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Craig: why do i have to do all of the snooping around
Frankie: because thats what i had you for
****
Frankie: Oh my Giddy aunt

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mandy (After Tony took her credit cards away)* - "How am I supposed to buy anything now?! What if we need food or *petrol*?!" (Petrol?!  :Confused:  Since when did them two own a car?!  :Confused:  Or am I missing something here...?   :Embarrassment:  )

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

Becca: Don't you dare
Jake: no
Frankie: The Clap
*Becca's mum drops the pot*

loved the bit, had me laughing for ages.

----------


## Katy

> Becca: Don't you dare
> Jake: no
> Frankie: The Clap
> *Becca's mum drops the pot*


That was so funny in fact i was laughing whenever the deans and the haytons were on screen.

----------


## Katy

> *Mandy (After Tony took her credit cards away)* - "How am I supposed to buy anything now?! What if we need food or *petrol*?!" (Petrol?!  Since when did them two own a car?!  Or am I missing something here...?   )


i didnt think they drove a car but Mandy has had drriving lessons of various people in the past.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Frankie:* "Â£50! Per head!? You can't expect people to pay that!"  :EEK!:  
*Jake:* "Per Car!"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
*Frankie:* "That's 150 people x 50!? I mean, that's... oh my god!? Â£50,000!!?!!"   :EEK!:  
*Jake:* *hides head in shame*   :Wal2l:  

Â£50,000 LOL!!!   :Big Grin:   :Lol:  Don't you just love Frankie!   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Mandy (After Tony took her credit cards away)* - "How am I supposed to buy anything now?! What if we need food or *petrol*?!" (Petrol?!  Since when did them two own a car?!  Or am I missing something here...?   )


They have a Black car and Mandy stole it (borrowed it) and Tony thought it was Rory owho nicked it which was very not nice

----------


## SoapRach

> *Mandy (After Tony took her credit cards away)* - "How am I supposed to buy anything now?! What if we need food or *petrol*?!" (Petrol?!  Since when did them two own a car?!  Or am I missing something here...?   )


same one as max stole and drove off in when he and OB had that adventure!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* "I want something that's gonna make me feel special, not half a lager and a sausage roll at our local!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Frankie:* "Me!? Over the top!? Don't be silly!"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Zara:* "Maybe I should just accept that im going to die old and lonely, and smelling of cats."   :Lol: 

*Steph:* "Cleavage!! Give it cleavage!! I need cleavage Zara!!"   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* (in the travellers caravan) - "Ok Mandy stay there..." (he pulls out the bag)   :Big Grin: 

*Mandy:* "Oh not the bag! Rory, I can only apologise!"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Tony:* (taking deep breaths through the bag)  :Big Grin:  - "No sudden movements... ok Mandy, go! go! go!"   :Rotfl:  

LOL, I loved those scenes!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jake:* "I don't know exactly what Craig's said, but the vicar now seems to think you're dying!"   :Mad:  

*Frankie: (chokes on biscuit!)* "Eeeeh, what's Craig like ey!?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   He'd do anything to make his mummy happy that lad! Oh well, no real harm done ey!? Atleast i get my wedding!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

Tony to mandy in the shop, after her dizzy spell.

Tony - youre of to your auntie Joans

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Tony to mandy in the shop, after her dizzy spell.
> 
> Tony - youre of to your auntie Joans


lol, loved that!  :Big Grin:  Can't believe she's on another break from the show though   :Mad:  And she's gonna miss Becca's wedding!   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Frankie to Becca: (at the hen party) -* "Ey! Do you know who would have loved it here?! Ey!? Who's missing!? Ey!? Ey!? You know! Your mum! Our Marge! She would have loved it! Woo!"   :Rotfl:  Lmao!

----------


## di marco

Ben (to lisa): look at my face, does this look like the face of a genius? no because im stupid! im a man, i do stupid things!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Justin:* "He's dead!!!!"   :EEK!:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> *Tony:* (in the travellers caravan) - "Ok Mandy stay there..." (he pulls out the bag)  
> 
> *Mandy:* "Oh not the bag! Rory, I can only apologise!"  
> 
> *Tony:* (taking deep breaths through the bag)  - "No sudden movements... ok Mandy, go! go! go!"   
> 
> LOL, I loved those scenes!


LOL that was funny, Tony was breathing through the bag and Mandy was so embarassed. LMAO   :Lol:   :Clap:  

What 'Birks_2k4' said -    Justin: "He's dead!!!!"   :Crying:  

I loved that, the way he was just watching and his family were all shouting then he just blurted it out, so sad!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nancy:* "If you want to marry someone who pulls weeds for a living then go ahead, just don't involve me!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## myvoice

Nancy, " I don't see what you see in Percy the Parkkeeper..."

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Frankie:* "Oh Becca luv, you look like death"   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Steph:* "What kind of a name is Nancy anyway?!"
*Nancy:* "Well if you must know, I was named after Nancy Sinartra"
*Steph:* "I was named after Princess Stephanie of Monaco"
*Nancy:* "Oooh! Drinking champagne and a Princess! Im not sure if I can stand this much irony!"
*Steph:* " Well you shouldn't be drinking champagne anyway should ya!? Ya only 12!"
*Nancy:* "Shut up! Im 16!
*Steph:* "You could get drunk off half a wine gum!"
*Nancy:* "I could drink you under the table... Prunella!"
*Steph:* "Who are you calling Prunella!?"
*Nancy:* "Who wants to know!?"
*Steph:* "Do you wanna knuckle sandwich!?"
*Nancy:* "Well... it'd be better than the sandwiches served in here!"
*Steph:* "Oi! My mother made those sandwiches!"
*Nancy:* "Exactly!"
*Steph:* "Snob!"
*Nancy:* "Tart!"
*Steph:* "Tramp!"
*Nancy:* "Chav!"
*Steph:*  :EEK!:  

Lmao!   :Big Grin:  Couldn't stop laughing at that scene!   :Rotfl:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

lol yeah, i loved those scenes, lol when Nancy called Steph a Chav she like gasped and gave her an evil look, it was very funny.

----------


## emma_strange

> *Steph:* "What kind of a name is Nancy anyway?!"
> *Nancy:* "Well if you must know, I was named after Nancy Sinartra"
> *Steph:* "I was named after Princess Stephanie of Monaco"
> *Nancy:* "Oooh! Drinking champagne and a Princess! Im not sure if I can stand this much irony!"
> *Steph:* " Well you shouldn't be drinking champagne anyway should ya!? Ya only 12!"
> *Nancy:* "Shut up! Im 16!
> *Steph:* "You could get drunk off half a wine gum!"
> *Nancy:* "I could drink you under the table... Prunella!"
> *Steph:* "Who are you calling Prunella!?"
> ...


 Me too!

----------


## myvoice

Liz: Well it's obvious it was Steven Mackintosh's knife and he mussed have slipped and fell on it!!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Liz: Well it's obvious it was Steven Mackintosh's knife and he mussed have slipped and fell on it!!!


lol i dont remember that but it sounds rathe funny the way its put. lol   :Smile:  

in tonights i thought Nacey was funny. : 'That's why i gave her the condom... dont want her getting a rash... or worse a rugrat!'

----------


## myvoice

OB's letter was class " I know he has a fowl mouth but you would too if you were locked in a cage, he's just missunderstood"

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> OB's letter was class " I know he has a fowl mouth but you would too if you were locked in a cage, he's just missunderstood"


awww yeah, he's sweet really.  even Max was getting teary. lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Yesterday: 30th Augest

*Zara* said to the parrot: i will trobble you
*Ben:*  ok there no need to be rude
*zara:*  i was talking to the parrot, but i would like to trobble you too.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

Oh yeah and form yesterday/tonight when... is her name Carrie? not even saw... was saying

Carrie:"Are you sleeping wiht him?..."
Nicole: "No!"
Carrie: "Are you sure...?"
Nicole: "Mum.. i think i would no if i was sleeping wiht someone or not!"

lol, the way she goes "are you sure..."

----------


## myvoice

Loved Tom's expression when Max was talking about his new shoes!!! Bless im!!!

----------


## myvoice

> Oh yeah and form yesterday/tonight when... is her name Carrie? not even saw... was saying
> 
> Carrie:"Are you sleeping wiht him?..."
> Nicole: "No!"
> Carrie: "Are you sure...?"
> Nicole: "Mum.. i think i would no if i was sleeping wiht someone or not!"
> 
> lol, the way she goes "are you sure..."



That made me laugh too!!!   :Lol:  I was cringeing during her sex talk today!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

*Ben*: So are you in love with this Ali
*Lisa:*  Ali a girl you idoit...

----------


## myvoice

That was quite funny but Lisa was so leading hi on to suspect Ally was a bloke.

----------


## Angeltigger

> That was quite funny but Lisa was so leading hi on to suspect Ally was a bloke.


she did Tell him about the story.

---------

----------


## Angeltigger

Yesterday when Ben went to see her for the second time- with his rip clothes.


Sally: (Looking at Ben clothes ) What happened?

Ben: That what i want to know....


than 

Lee: it very nice to see you got dress up for the talk
Ben: Yeah

----------


## myvoice

> Yesterday when Ben went to see her for the second time- with his rip clothes.
> 
> 
> Sally: (Looking at Ben clothes ) What happened?
> 
> Ben: That what i want to know....
> 
> 
> than 
> ...


He looked so funny in those ripped clothes!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

> He looked so funny in those ripped clothes!!!


It was fun the way he took his jacket off and it only had one arm and he put it on the chair.

----------


## Angeltigger

_And also when Lisa was talking about her Straighters.


Ben: Lisa i don't want to talk about your straighters, i want to take about us.._

-- 
_After Les goes to find Sally

Lisa: So did you have fun getting a love bite: you don't even cover it up

Ben: What this.. (point to the bite) this was arther (sp) My son

Lisa: what he gave you a love bite.

Ben no i was playing with him and he bite me, look at it they are baby teeth marks.

(Lisa looks)
 lisa: oh_

----------


## myvoice

Yeah that was funny. I loved the look on Ben and Lisa's faces when Ally said Alex was her brother in todays show!!! That was class!!!!

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yeah that was funny. I loved the look on Ben and Lisa's faces when Ally said Alex was her brother in todays show!!! That was class!!!!


Was this the first look one..

----------


## myvoice

Yes.

----------


## caron101

i thought it was well funny when steph thought the parrot basil was psyhic and named it polly instead.
OB: What by giving him a sex change?!?
Steph: Well Polly ryhmes with prediction...sort of

lol well done steph!

----------


## Angeltigger

and when Tom said he loved Brasil and how he did not want him to die and than by the end of the promgram- brasil is not nice and says Tom is a big baby so he did not like him..

Than the next day max said thanks to OB as now Tom does not want a pet no-more.

----------


## myvoice

Aww!!! Love Tom!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Basil The Parrot:* "Face like an a**e!"   :Lol:

----------


## myvoice

Bombhead," We were gonna get Darlene's brother to DJ but he's dead"

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Bombhead," We were gonna get Darlene's brother to DJ but he's dead"


lol... i didnt see that one. shouldnt laugh but the way its put is quite funny.

----------


## myvoice

yeah it was very inappropriate but funny!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mandy:* "Now you two have made up, why don't I make you both some fish fingers and chips!"   :Big Grin:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> *Mandy:* "Now you two have made up, why don't I make you both some fish fingers and chips!"


lol, sounds like their mum! lol

something she said the other day made me chuckle!lol

_'When tom said he was taking them diving i didnt know he meant shoving them down the plug hole!'_ lol something along those lines. lol

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah with mandy-when tony and dom look at her..well if you going to act like children than you can eat children food..

----------


## xXxJessxXx

lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's good Mandy cos she can do both serious stuff and a bit of comedy sometimes too  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* "If I wanted to marry into money, I wouldn't have married a Dean." (I can't believe she actually said that!)   :EEK!:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> *Becca:* "If I wanted to marry into money, I wouldn't have married a Dean." (I can't believe she actually said that!)


lol who did she say that too, wasnt jake or a dean was it!   :EEK!:  (Havnt watched it for a while)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol who did she say that too, wasnt jake or a dean was it!   (Havnt watched it for a while)


Yeah it was Jake lmao!   :EEK!:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Yeah it was Jake lmao!


lol how rude! bit offensive   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> lol how rude! bit offensive


I know I couldn't believe it! She didn't even seem bothered about sayin it either!   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

And it was when his tools got stolen so he could not work..

----------


## Katy

i thought that comment was well mean to Jake, i am really not liking Becca at the moment. 

Lees comments about his parents moving to cyprus were well funny. 

LES- Theres sun
LEE - Skin cancer.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i thought that comment was well mean to Jake, i am really not liking Becca at the moment. 
> 
> Lees comments about his parents moving to cyprus were well funny. 
> 
> LES- Theres sun
> LEE - Skin cancer.


lol yeh!   :Big Grin:  And this one too:

*Sally:* "We've dreamed about moving away for years!"
*Lee:* "Oh cheers!"   :EEK!:  

lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Joe to Zara:* "I know you're happy, running around, dressed like a sixties reject!"   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jake:* 'What the!?'   :EEK!:  
*Nancy:* 'Hiya Sis!'   :Lol: 

lol!  :Big Grin:  The way Nancy just waved at Becca!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

God, i love nancy shes so funny.

----------


## myvoice

Darren," It could have been worse, my dad could have married Liz Taylor, the Taylor-Burtons make the Deans look like the Waltons."

----------


## myvoice

Tom, " Uncle Tony never plays Boggies with me!!!"
Tony, "I do just not in public"

----------


## myvoice

Jake looking at the ern, "I know it's dead in here but you don't have to advertise it!!!"

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Darren," It could have been worse, my dad could have married Liz Taylor, the Taylor-Burtons make the Deans look like the Waltons."


Lmao!   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

and Tony today- he had a piece of paper- he like it all here in black and... well black

----------


## di marco

jack (to max and darren, talking about the urn): "who would bury a body in the beer cellar?"

----------


## di marco

ob (about the urn): eurgh, whos been using this as an ashtray? (throws the ashes down the sink)

----------


## di marco

mandy (about selling the flat): becca would do the same thing if she was in my situation
jake: would she?
becca: no i wouldnt

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Justin's cell-mate:* 'I'll show you what happens when I lose it' *chucks table over*   :EEK!:

----------


## Angeltigger

Justin cell mate is called Dean

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Justin cell mate is called Dean


thanx!

----------


## Angeltigger

> thanx!


Your welcome

----------


## Angeltigger

Yesterday when Nancy had finished eating her pizza, 
âI thought this was a sit- in not a tea partyâ

And when Justin went to the denist and the girl walk in and see the cuff on his armâ¦ and Justin says âhe taking me to the zoo next weekâ¦â

----------


## Chris_2k11

> jack (to max and darren, talking about the urn): "who would bury a body in the beer cellar?"


haha  :Lol:   I would have burst out laughing if they both just turned round and shouted "Chrissie Watts of course!"   :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

today when tony had the paper bag-
Dom- i have a brother who breathe in a paper bag

mandy- it to get the air that he has lost 
dom: are you sure he not just mad..

and when they were talking over him when he breathing in and out of the bag..

----------


## di marco

> haha   I would have burst out laughing if they both just turned round and shouted "Chrissie Watts of course!"


i think they were obviously having a dig at ee there!

----------


## di marco

(becca and nancy arguing in alley, nancy storms off)
becca: where you going?
nancy: to find a toilet before i wet myself!

----------


## Katy

SALLY - "i'm going to have a heart attack, This is what is going to finish me off"

When Les was showing sally were they were going to stay. I thought it was funny because staying in the pit stop would give you a heart attack but having a daughter marring a serial killer doesnt.

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah and when they were going to the pit stop..

Sally: i hope you found as somewhere nice- i will not be called Homeless Hunter

Les: here is it
lee: what you want me to live rough in the village- who do you think i am Tony (than his surname...

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> yeah and when they were going to the pit stop..
> 
> Sally: i hope you found as somewhere nice- i will not be called Homeless Hunter
> 
> Les: here is it
> lee: what you want me to live rough in the village- who do you think i am Tony (than his surname...


oh yeah that was funny. lol bless him. (Tony i menat... not that i actually liek him.lol)  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

lol i forgot about that bit. anything said by Lee though isfunny in my opinion. He;'s great.

----------


## Angeltigger

On Friday the 7th october
in the village

Nancy: I could date your brother
Hannah: but he my brother, it like youâre my mate and his my brother and it just not right 

Hannah: Nancy i am not being rude but Rhys don't like younger girls 

Outside the pub
Nancy: i shall go in the pub and talk to Rhys
Hannah: but you too young
Nancy: i can make myself older

Nancy talk her school clothes off and walk in the door

Bar Lady: OUT!!!!!!!!

Nancy looks down

Nancy: i forgot to take my socks off

----------


## Angeltigger

On Friday the 7th october
in the village

*Nancy:* I could date your brother
*Hannah:* but he my brother, it like youâre my mate and his my brother and it just not right 

*Hannah:* Nancy i am not being rude but Rhys don't like younger girls 

Outside the pub
*Nancy:* i shall go in the pub and talk to Rhys
*Hannah*: but you too young
*Nancy:* i can make myself older

Nancy talk her school clothes off and walk in the door

*Bar Lady*: OUT!!!!!!!!

Nancy looks down

*Nancy:* i forgot to take my socks off

----------


## Angeltigger

Nancy: Watch where you are going?
Hannah: you watch were you were going?
Nancy: If i was a elder person, you could have broken my hips

a little bit on

Hannah: Are you always this rude
Nancy: only when i don't know someone

----------


## Katy

lol yeaj id forgotten them. Nancys really funny.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep she sure is

----------


## Angeltigger

When Tony was doing his talk- Mandy come in and tell the boys what has happened and than they go and tony is still standing there read and the the police man told him to leave

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* 'What's going on?' 
*Dom:* 'Im cooking us all some tea'
*Tony:* 'Well im not hungry!'
*Tony (to Mandy):* 'What's he doing in my kitchen?!'   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* 'So Dom, you and your fengshui can jog on dot com!'   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* 'Ok Mandy, calm down!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Do you want to borrow my bag?'   :Lol:  
*Mandy:* 'NO! We don't need the bag!'  :Mad:  *rips it up*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Cameron:* 'You're not gonna eat those biscuits in there are you?'  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mandy:* 'I wanna talk to you about students'
*Tony:* 'Oh no mandy, no way! This is gonna be a classy venue! Not some scumbag dive!'   :Angry:  I felt like throwing something at the TV when he said that!   :Nono:  lol

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> *Tony:* 'Ok Mandy, calm down!   Do you want to borrow my bag?'   
> *Mandy:* 'NO! We don't need the bag!'  *rips it up*


lol. o i havnt seen this in at least over 2 weeks! too much work to do   :Thumbsdown:  . its hard to get back into it after you've been out for a while. i will have to sit my self down and make me watch it! lol these lines seem so funny! lol

still cant beleive tony's going on about that bag! lol that was months ago, seems like i havnt missed much on the tony front! lol   :Lol:  bless him.

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Tony:* 'Ok Mandy, calm down!   Do you want to borrow my bag?'   
> *Mandy:* 'NO! We don't need the bag!'  *rips it up*


Yeah that one was funny

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Mandy and Tony have some really good scenes together!!   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nicole to Justin:* 'Well can't we go to a Cafe or something?'  :Searchme:  

Erm.. you're on the run Nicole..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   remember!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## xsoftladybugx

What an idiot!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What an idiot!!


lol! I know!   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah but she is not on the run justin is on the run.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> Yeah but she is not on the run justin is on the run.


well she sort of is her self now. i mean yeah she can just give up and go home and they will popably just question her and try and get her to tell them where Justin is but she is basically breaking the law her self. so yeah she is on the run beacuse she's running form the police with justin, she's not in as much trouble as he is but its still an offence, thats why becca went to the police when she was in the same situation after metting him. holding evidence and all that.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i know that- so it was stupid thing to do- That is what Nicole is like

----------


## Angeltigger

When Nicole and Justin were hiding

Nicole: I could not get any money, but i got you this
(*show him the Cd player*)
Justin: what can i do with that? Yeah i will just go home and get some CD's
Nicole: well i don't know 
Justin: yeah you didn't

See Nicole has always been a bit thick she is a blondle

----------


## Chris_2k11

*OB:* 'Well all lie to Tony! It's practically the law!'   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mandy:* 'It's coming!'    :EEK!:  
*Tony:* 'What's coming?!'   :Confused:  

 :Lol: What do you think Tony!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

that was so funny. In fact the whole baby scene was funny and sad at the same time. Also its not really a quote but when the alarm went off in the next room and Tony jumped up thinking it was Mandy
Mandy  -  Im meant to be keeping my blood pressure down, your not helping"

----------


## Angeltigger

And when mandy told tony to get the midwife- he was like what button do i press, what do i do, than he just run down the corrier screaming nurse nurse

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Liz:* 'Go on! Get out of my house!'  :Angry:  
*Carrie:* 'Pleasure!'   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Dannii:* 'Forget the we! Were gonna do this the Carbone way!'   :Cool:  
*Russ:* 'You're gonna have her murdered?!'  :EEK!:  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

Dom: Tony asked me to ask you some questions
Mandy i just spoke to him a hour ago
Dom: i know but he remember some more
Mandy: ok Than 

Dom ask the first question about the baby book

Dom: is the baby Pink
Mandy: No she Green- of course she is pink

----------


## di marco

> *OB:* 'Well all lie to Tony! It's practically the law!'


lol yeh that was funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

No-one has been on here for a long time

hannah today(even though i don't like her)
when she said to josh i don't have the jabs to go into his room that something a girl would say to her brother

----------


## di marco

> No-one has been on here for a long time
> 
> hannah today(even though i don't like her)
> when she said to josh i don't have the jabs to go into his room that something a girl would say to her brother


i dunno they might say something similar to that

----------


## Lennie

I will give you a preview for tomorrow's ch4 episode:

Becca asked Justin how was Bonfire night here (in the prison) and Justin answered - "half the arsonists in the North are in here"

(i liked the little joke they had in that scene)

----------


## di marco

lee: you can have as much funding as you need, i love animals, see (picks up toy eagle)
bombhead/freddie (cant remember which): thats a toy!

----------


## Angeltigger

It was Zara

----------


## Lennie

That was funny, when i watched it again on E4 today

----------


## di marco

> It was Zara


ok thanks

----------


## Lennie

Do you remember the duck quote - when Lee was asking Bombhead can we trust Chris - that was funny lol

----------


## Angeltigger

and when lee was eating a donut(sp) he toke a huge bite out of it than he find out he has sid he was going to use a lot of money and he saw i have bit more than i could chew

----------


## Lennie

> and when lee was eating a donut(sp) he toke a huge bite out of it than he find out he has sid he was going to use a lot of money and he saw i have bit more than i could chew


Thats was funny as well lol

----------


## di marco

> Do you remember the duck quote - when Lee was asking Bombhead can we trust Chris - that was funny lol


yeh i vaguely remember, what was it again?

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* 'What have you two been talking about then?'
*OB:* 'Oh Jake's just been telling me about how he doesn't want kids!'
*Jake:* 'OB!'   :EEK!:   :Mad:  

haha, Becca's face was a picture!   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> *Becca:* 'What have you two been talking about then?'
> *OB:* 'Oh Jake's just been telling me how he doesn't want kids!'
> *Jake:* 'OB!'    
> 
> haha, Becca's face was a picture!


yeh lol that was funny!

----------


## Lennie

> *Becca:* 'What have you two been talking about then?'
> *OB:* 'Oh Jake's just been telling me how he doesn't want kids!'
> *Jake:* 'OB!'    
> 
> haha, Becca's face was a picture!



Yeah that was funny lol - then she ran out

----------


## Lennie

Zara and Freddie having her vegan dinner -

*Zara:* I'm such a freak

that made me laugh - i think she said something on the lines of that

----------


## Lennie

*Found these on the IMDB Database:*  

*Memorable Quotes from 
"Hollyoaks"*  


*Frankie Dean:* My Craig could sell sand to the desert. 


*Rebecca 'Becca' Hayton:* [about Justin] He kissed me in the middle of the classroom 
*Ben Davies:* Blimey, he's got some bottle for a 16-year-old, ain't he? 
*Rebecca 'Becca' Hayton:* He's 15... 


*Max Cunningham:* Simple but brilliant... just like OB. 

*Lee Hunter:* Oh, come on. OB could flog g-strings to nuns. 


*Dannii Carbone:*  [about Zara] That girl could start an argument in an empty room! 


*Richard Taylor:*  [shouts] Timber! 
[bits of wall crash down the stairs] 


*Justin Burton:*  [about Becca] She thinks I'm too young. 
*Ali Taylor:* She's not wrong there. 


*Darlene Taylor:* [about Justin] You do have your uses, don't you? 


*Craig Dean:* [to Jack] Chill out, Daddy-o! 


*Frankie Dean:*  [about a lavendar pillow] I've heard it's good for flatulence. 


*Ali Taylor:* What sort of film is this? 
*Justin Burton:* It's porn...! 


*Craig Dean:*  Richard Branson didn't build up his fleets by helping his mum set the video... 


*Jack Osborne:* Craig Dean, you could sell snow to the Eskimos. 


*Tony Hutchinson:* [about Ali and Darlene] You're not surely suggesting we indulge them, are you? 
*Mandy Richardson Hutchinson:*  Well, you should have thought of that before getting your kit off, shouldn't you? 


*Lee Hunter:* Do you really think going with all of Dan's mates will bring him back? 
*Lisa Hunter:* Thanks, Lee. Now I know how you really feel. 


*Steph Dean:* What did I get back? Nothing! 
*Frankie Dean:* I know, love. But your arm looks good... 


*Lisa Hunter:* I want you to get to know my family better. 
*Ben Davies:* I already know them! 
*Lisa Hunter:*  Yeah, well, it's different now. 


*Jack Osborne:* If she's old enough to be in college then I'm Miss World. 
*Sam 'OB' O'Brien:* Then put your bikini on, Jack, 'cause she's doing media studies. 


*Stacey:* I'll see if I can get you a job at the salon. 
*Lee Hunter:* Thank you, I could kiss you right now! 
*Stacey:* Most men could - I'm gorgeous!

----------


## Angeltigger

they are funny

----------


## Lennie

The Frankie and Steph was the funny one

----------


## di marco

yeh those are funny, thanks for posting them!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Dannii Carbone:*  [about Zara] That girl could start an argument in an empty room!


Lmao! Lovin' that one!   :Lol:

----------


## Eve4eva

> Lmao! Lovin' that one!


Its true tho right!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nicole:* 'It was a misunderstanding about the pig! We didn't know that the owner had rescued it before we did!'   :Sad:  
*Judge:* 'A PIG?!'   :EEK!:  
*Jury:*  *laughs*   :Big Grin:  

LMAO!  :Lol: Omg, I couldn't stop laughing at that scene!   :Rotfl:  One of the funniest quotes in a long time!   :Lol:  As if she thought they were talking about the pig though!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  haha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lennie

> *Nicole:* 'It was a misunderstanding about the pig! We didn't know that the owner had rescued it before we did!'   
> *Judge:* 'A PIG?!'   
> *Jury:*  *laughs*


I love this quote as well - the judge's reaction was funny    :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> *Nicole:* 'It was a misunderstanding about the pig! We didn't know that the owner had rescued it before we did!' 
> *Judge:* 'A PIG?!'   
> *Jury:*  *laughs*   
> 
> LMAO! Omg, I couldn't stop laughing at that scene!   One of the funniest quotes in a long time!   As if she thought they were talking about the pig though!   haha!


i know, nicoles so stupid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Justin:* 'I wont be a sec'
*Nicole:* 'Where you going!? I'll come with you!'
*Justin:* 'No it's ok, i'll be back in a minute'
*Nicole:* 'Ok, i'll miss you!'   :Sad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Justin:* 'I wont be a sec'
> *Nicole:* 'Where you going!? I'll come with you!'
> *Justin:* 'No it's ok, i'll be back in a minute'
> *Nicole:* 'Ok, i'll miss you!'


That one make me  :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Carrie:* 'Well atleast my daughter aint a drunk!'
*Liz:*  :EEK!:  *slap!*   :Rotfl:  
*Carrie:* 'I'll have you for assault!'   :EEK!:  

Assault! lmao!  :Rotfl:  She only tapped her!   :Lol:

----------


## Angel_Chico

Carrie go over the top sometimes

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Carrie go over the top sometimes


I love it when people like Liz & Carrie go over the top! It's soooo funny!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yep it sure is

----------


## myvoice

When Macki's mates were moving in on Justin

Nicole: I'll protect you!!!
Nancy: What are you gonna do? Bore them to death!!!

----------


## myvoice

Justin: You just called her daughter a tramp
Liz: She called Mel a drunk
Justin: Mel is a drunk!!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

:Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

> Justin: You just called her daughter a tramp
> Liz: She called Mel a drunk
> Justin: Mel is a drunk!!!


lol that sounds funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

nicole says something about having a hiccy (i turned it on at this point so didnt hear exactly what she said)
nancy: just cos youve got a hiccy dont mean youve slept with him!
nicole: i did sleep with him!

----------


## Angeltigger

she was talking about a love bite

----------


## di marco

> she was talking about a love bite


yeh i know, thats what i said

----------


## Angeltigger

Oh well so sorry- i thought you never knew

----------


## di marco

> Oh well so sorry- i thought you never knew


thats ok, i said i knew she was talking about the love bite, but didnt hear exactly what she said about it as i had just turned it on

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nicole:* 'Speak up guys! I can't quite hear every syllable!'   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

yeah that was a good one, i might try that when my mum and dad talk about me. 

Nicole - Oh hi babe, no hannah its ok my dad thinks your Justin. 

It wasnt really the line it was the facial expressions. It really did crack me up tonight. 

Also Bombhead telling Lee about his dad. 

Lee - so your dads a clown, with the circus, whos getting married on friday, in Chester.
Bombhead - Yeh got it in one

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Louise:* 'You don't have to pay for this anymore Dannii.... he does!' 

Loved that line! Perfect ending to last night's episode!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nicole to Rob:* 'How stupid can you be?! You really are stupid!'

Listen who's talking!   :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Lennie

> *Nicole to Rob:* 'How stupid can you be?! You really are stupid!'
> 
> Listen who's talking!


Nicole was a bit harsh to Rob when she said that.

The only stupid person is Nicole   :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* 'Ey! I hope your gonna behave yourself tonight'
*Justin:* 'Ya wha?'
*Tony:* 'Especially now you're in someone else's house! I could still take you, you know!'
*Justin:* 'You couldn't take me shopping Tony!'
*Tony:*  :EEK!:  

 :Rotfl:  

*Mandy:* 'So Justin, did Santa bring you anything nice for xmas?'
*Justin:* *looks at Becca* 'Can't complain!'  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nancy:* 'The truth is Nicole, now Justin's tried a nice tasty meal, there's no way he's going back for scraps!'  :Lol: Nice one Nancy!   :Cheer:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah you are right Chris

----------


## Lennie

> *Nancy:* 'The truth is Nicole, now Justin's tried a nice tasty meal, there's no way he's going back for scraps!' Nice one Nancy!


That was a good one - Nancy has some great lines

----------


## Lennie

Remember this one - lol

_Ben reading the first copies of his and Izzy's wedding invitations...._
*Ben:*  You are invited to the wedding of Benjamin Davies and his ride to be Easy Cornwell.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Remember this one - lol
> 
> _Ben reading the first copies of his and Izzy's wedding invitations...._
> *Ben:*  You are invited to the wedding of Benjamin Davies and his ride to be Easy Cornwell.


Lmao!  :Rotfl:   I remember that one!   :Cheer:  Ben had some great lines!   :Lol:

----------


## Lennie

Rhys talking about him and Sarah

*Rhys:* We start talking and we get on like a house on fire
*Gilly:* Yeah and your house will be on fire if her mum finds out whats on your agenda!

----------


## Lennie

*Steph Dean:* [at Cameron's audition for a band] Cam can sing. 
*Declan:* I sing. 
*Steph Dean:* Yeah, well you might want a night off! 
*Declan:* Name me one band with two singers. 
*Steph Dean:* The Beatles. 
*Declan:* Apart from The Beatles. 
*Steph Dean:* Oasis. Oh, and Abba! 
*Declan:*  Do we look like Abba? 
*Steph Dean:* Well, you could grow your beard a bit longer.

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Steph Dean:* [at Cameron's audition for a band] Cam can sing. 
> *Declan:* I sing. 
> *Steph Dean:* Yeah, well you might want a night off! 
> *Declan:* Name me one band with two singers. 
> *Steph Dean:* The Beatles. 
> *Declan:* Apart from The Beatles. 
> *Steph Dean:* Oasis. Oh, and Abba! 
> *Declan:* Do we look like Abba? 
> *Steph Dean:* Well, you could grow your beard a bit longer.


*Is Declan a new character*

----------


## Katy

no he was in it for one episode when cameon auditioned for a band.

Not really a quote but i found it really funny when Jake shouted GET IN when nancy said she was returning home.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* 'What do you need the money for!?'
*Justin:* 'Well I was thinking of buying meself a new yo-yo!'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that one is funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Max:* 'Pulled it off didn't I O.B?!'
*O.B:* 'Who are you kidding! Without Claire you were dancing like a teletubby!' haha!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

Liz talking about Darlence with Craig
*Liz:* why can't you get a nice one?
*Justin:* i don't want a Boyfriend? i perfer women- it was not girls  :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Liz talking about Darlence with Craig
> *Liz:* why can't you get a nice one?
> *Justin:* i don't want a Boyfriend? i perfer women- it was not girls


Aww I must have missed that one!  :Sad:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Aww I must have missed that one!


did you not watch it

----------


## Chris_2k11

> did you not watch it


Yeah I watched it but I just never heard that quote.

----------


## Angeltigger

It was so funny- than jake was at the door

----------


## di marco

> Liz talking about Darlence with Craig
> *Liz:* why can't you get a nice one?
> *Justin:* i don't want a Boyfriend? i perfer women- it was not girls


yeh that was well funny, justin saying he didnt want a boyfriend lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

there were some funny episodes in tonights. i liked Gilly and Rhys in the subar

Rhys - so you read all the books
Gilly - no i read all the backs and you just make it up as you go along and whoever can argue the longest wins.
Rhys - Oh right
Gilly i even have aname for it *gillyosiphy*

----------


## Lennie

*Liz to Justin*  "Look at Darlene she's got a lovely boyfriend in Craig you could have that too" 
*Justin* "I don't want a boyfriend, I prefer women!"

----------


## Angeltigger

> *Liz to Justin* "Look at Darlene she's got a lovely boyfriend in Craig you could have that too" 
> *Justin* "I don't want a boyfriend, I prefer women!"


*I did that one before*

----------


## Lennie

Oh right sorry - didnt see it  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

> Oh right sorry - didnt see it


*Was just saying- but i did enjoy it and i loved the way that Justin said women and not girls- as he is kind of like a boy*

----------


## Lennie

I think it would be weird, him saying girls - if he had said that

I just dont see him as a boy - but a young mature man

----------


## Katy

As a City Fan all my life im loving the City quotes that Gilly comes out with, e.g. his fish named Georgio after georgio kingladski. 

Rhys- You alright mate
Gilly - Yeh im a City fan and however many goals your winning by they never fail to let you down

Gilly has now become my favourite comedy character. Hes taken over Lees place.

----------


## Angeltigger

> I think it would be weird, him saying girls - if he had said that
> 
> I just dont see him as a boy - but a young mature man


*Yeah and it also because he at the age where he going up and he is young mature man as everything he has gone through*

----------


## Lennie

> *Yeah and it also because he at the age where he going up and he is young mature man as everything he has gone through*


Its like he told Mel - when he went back to school, everyone seemed young compared to him and Mel said something about being the age you earn not the age you are.

In experience he is 22/23 but in age he is 16.

----------


## Angeltigger

> Its like he told Mel - when he went back to school, everyone seemed young compared to him and Mel said something about being the age you earn not the age you are.
> 
> In experience he is 22/23 but in age he is 16.


*The age you are and the a dog age- but everyone will seemed young compared to him as he has been throught more and he got to kiss an older women*

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Louise:* 'I don't know about you, but I always feel frisky after a good workout!'  :Love:  
*Mandy:* 'All I wanna do is lay down!'   :Nono:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

*Becca:* Just what are you doing
*Justin:* playing football (like what else is he going to be doing, so silly sometimes becca)
*Becca:* with a wall

----------


## x Amby x

Just before Hollyoaks: Back From The Dead-
Andy: Ahhh A New Face in Hell!

or something like that anyway lol

----------


## Katy

i thought that was so evil when he said that. 

Also the whole i do like to be beside the seaside song. 

Sam - I do like to be beside the seaside , What comes next???
Russ - the prom prom prom. 

I thought the whole thing was really funny.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mandy:* 'You can't arrest me! Im a respectable mother of one!'  :Big Grin:  

And also when she had to get her fingerprints took at the police station - "Im not putting my hands in that! Do you know how long it took to get these nails as good as this!"  :Lol:  

Haha! Something along those lines anyway!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

yeh that was good 

Police Officer - whos first?
the girls all look at each other
Police Officer - ok Mother Hutchinson. 

then she started going on about her nails.

----------


## Angeltigger

can't believe i missed those line- they are so funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Craig: (talking about Darlene)* 'Andy's death has really affected her!'

Oh please!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  She wasn't even there!

----------


## di marco

> *Craig: (talking about Darlene)* 'Andy's death has really affected her!'
> 
> Oh please!  She wasn't even there!


haha, he said alis death you idiot lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> haha, he said alis death you idiot lol!


Lmao really?!   :Rotfl:  I could have swore he said Andy!  :Embarrassment:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Lmao really?!   I could have swore he said Andy!


nope he definitely said ali, i just asked my sis! you need to get your hearing tested lol! i bet you feel like a right moron now hehe!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> nope he definitely said ali, i just asked my sis! you need to get your hearing tested lol! i bet you feel like a right moron now hehe!


Lmao yep   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:  I thought it was a bit weird him saying Andy!  :Confused:   :Lol:  haha!

----------


## Angeltigger

Darlence don't know about andy being dead so craig said ali is dead

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Darlence don't know about andy being dead so craig said ali is dead


Yeah i've kinda worked that one out now...

----------


## emma_strange

Craig- do you lie on a couch?
Cameron- no
Craig- why not?
Cameron- because hes got chairs

 :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

yeah i liked that one, with Cameron and Craig. I liked it when Steph was on the phone to that guy for the guitarist auditions and she said 'Cool' after every other word!

----------


## di marco

ste: i watched a documentary the other day about the sun, do you know how hot it is?
amy: erm no
ste: well hot!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

> ste: i watched a documentary the other day about the sun, do you know how hot it is?
> amy: erm no
> ste: well hot!


I thought he was going to say but not as hot as you

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ste: i watched a documentary the other day about the sun, do you know how hot it is?
> amy: erm no
> ste: well hot!


lmao I thought that bit was quite funny  :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

yeah that quote was quite funny.

----------


## Katy

i liked Max talking to Tony and Dom about the supposed Sex shop.

Max - I wonder if they will stock your claim to fame Tone
Dom - What!.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jake:* She's back on the pill Craig...
*Craig:* You can't get pregnant on the pill.
*Jake:* Oh can't you?
*Craig:* No.
*Jake:* I know Craig!

haha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Gilly: Whoah Stop the music DJ

----------


## x Amby x

Gilly: If bickering was meat i'd be a vegetarian

and then he sais another thing like that and Mark was just like 'Yeah ok i get it now!'

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Gilly: Whoah Stop the music DJ


lmao I was just about to mention that one!  :Big Grin:   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

and what gilly said to mark about if jessica didnt have any legs she would be as tall as him lol or something like that!  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

yeah and when Gilly was saying Mark was in panto as one of the 7 dwarfs!

----------


## x Amby x

He was like 
Gilly: Oh you must have been Dopey
Then Mark sais something like
Mark: I did things to Jessica you can only imagine doing, so that would make me Happy
or something like that!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sophie:* Sam's sentence starts in an hour.
*Mel:* Oooh, what channel's it on?  :Ponder:  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

mark: do you want a punch in the face
gilly: do you want a step ladder?!

----------


## 9161leanne

gilly talking to olivia about mark

gilly: get lost he is one of the borrowers, he still buys his clothes in the kiddies department lol

that was sooo funny

----------


## di marco

jessica: men you dont have a clue do you?
(or something like that!)
i thought it was so accurate lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> jessica: men you dont have a clue do you?
> (or something like that!)
> i thought it was so accurate lol!


How rude!  :Angry:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

the ones with Mark and Gilly have been great recently. 

I liked when they were in the hospital

Gilly to the Nurse - What time you on till. 

Mark - What time you on till, she isnt a taxi driver.

----------


## x Amby x

yeah the quotes between Gilly and Mark have been quite funny, mainly because they were both insulting each other! lol

----------


## di marco

> How rude!


hmmm yeh maybe rude, but still very very very accurate lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gilly (about Louise):* Ohh, what's Cruella doing ere!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sean to Louise:* Incase you haven't noticed, there's no-one else here so you don't have to try and show off.

lol  :Big Grin:  that one made me laugh for some reason  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

sophie (to mel): you have the attention span of a gnat!

----------


## Petal

Gilly to Rhys: It's time to get over Mrs Barnes and under Miss Barnes.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Sean:*  You spiked my coffee Sophie?

 :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mike:* Do you not think it's about time you put this thing to bed?  :Searchme:  

They already have Mr Barnes!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mel:* I'll tell you something, you haven't felt self loathing until you're on your knees of a public toilet fighting the urge to lick the floor.

Good writing & script there.  :Clap:

----------


## di marco

> *Mel:* I'll tell you something, you haven't felt self loathing until you're on your knees of a public toilet fighting the urge to lick the floor.
> 
> Good writing & script there.


yeh that line was really good!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Old Tart:* So Rhys, how long have you been seeing my daughter?
*Rhys:* Erm... not long.
*Sarah:* Just a week Mum!
*Amy:* Oh and the rest! It's been dragging on like forever!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Possibly one of the most intelligent things Amy has ever said!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just watching the omnibus and heard this one..  :Lol:  

*Frankie to Craig:* I've lost two pounds this week you know, not that anybody's noticed!


Yeah because two pounds is just soooo noticeable   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   haha!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Josh:* Dad, do you have to be here?
*Daddy Ashworth:* It's my house.


Funny that, because you never seem to be bloody in it!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

haha, i tought youd pick up on that one. 

i liked some of the lines when the barnes were at dinner. 

The dad said something to Rhys like "in order to handle my wife you need to get on top of her" or something to that effect

----------


## x Amby x

I liked this one!

*Jez:* Just because you think i was born with a silver spoon in my mouth!
*Joe:* Silver Spoon? you were born with the whole flaming cutlery set!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:*  How about we have a picture near the cooker, me in my natural environment!
*Mandy:*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Lol:

----------


## Katy

there were some really good ones tonight. 
Tony was good when he was asking about what clothes to wear. 

Tony:I thought i could wear my natrual clothes
Photographer:Well whatever you thinks best.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just watching the omnibus and heard this one..

*Sarah to Rhys:* It's only my Mum, what's the worse that could happen?!

Haha it reminded me of the Dr Pepper advert  :Lol:  *"Kathy Barnessss... what's the worse that could happennnn!!"*  :Lol: 

haha a lot in her case!  :Ninja:

----------


## x Amby x

This is one from the E4 first look episode, i heard it and thought it was funny! 

Nicole: I saw you with your tongue down Justin Burtons throat, now i've never been to teacher training school but im guessing thats a no-no!

----------


## di marco

tony: ive got a fungal infection!

lol!
it was funny the way they were all talking and he just came out with it, me and my sis were in hysterics for ages!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* Take a seat..
*Nicole:* Don't mind if I do.  :Cool: 

 :Lol:  haha Nicole was good tonight!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Max to Tony:* Look after her.  :Crying:

----------


## x Amby x

Jake: Im the father, i have responsability in this!

Well not necessarily Jake! lol

----------


## Katy

*Rhys* What happened to your job
*Gilly* It was in a biscuit factory and they wanted me to wear a hairnet, No one has Gilly in a hairnet for minimum wage!!

That made me laugh.

----------


## Katy

Girls - Happy Birthday Nancy
Nancy - Auntie Nancy actually.

_The look on nicoles face was priceless._

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Josh:* The only person he's got left there is Phillis!
*Mummy Ashworth:* Phillis?!
*Grandad Ashworth:* It's just a casual thing  :Love:  

lol!  :Big Grin:  I think the Grandad's quite funny.

----------


## Katy

yeh the grandad is funny. I liked the one he said to Fletch the other day

*Fletch*I never knew how easy it was to sneak you in, ill have to bring home the girls
*Grandad Ashworth* Stick to what your good at.

----------


## di marco

tom: women!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

hes so sweet bless!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

justin: i love her and she loves me
liz: stop saying that
justin: i love her!

----------


## di marco

ob (reading the story to tom): the evil stepmother said "mirror mirror on the wall whos the fairest of them all?" and the mirror replied, "not you clare you ugly dog!"

it was something along those lines!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

tom (to clare): are you the evil stepmother?

haha, you gotta love tom!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nancy: Just shut up Nicole!  :Mad:  

Well said Nancy!  :Bow:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ob (reading the story to tom): the evil stepmother said "mirror mirror on the wall whos the fairest of them all?" and the mirror replied, "not you clare you ugly dog!"
> 
> it was something along those lines!


hahaha that was so funny!  :Rotfl:  And Tom was like 'huh?'  :Confused:   :Lol:

----------


## Katy

Yeh, Tom was so funny the other night, especially the "woman" one. 

I liked the quotes between Liz and Frankie at Beccas. 

*Frankie* Maybe You have a thing for bad boys, him being a criminal and all that
*Liz* Well she was scared you know how your Jakes got a temper. 

It was something simular to that.

----------


## Florijo

> Yeh, Tom was so funny the other night, especially the "woman" one. 
> 
> I liked the quotes between Liz and Frankie at Beccas. 
> 
> *Frankie* Maybe You have a thing for bad boys, him being a criminal and all that
> *Liz* Well she was scared you know how your Jakes got a temper. 
> 
> It was something simular to that.


I think it was:

*Frankie:* Maybe you have a thing about bad boys, he was up for murder, turn you on did it?
*Liz:* He was cleared of that
*Frankie:* Well, why else would she be attracted to a silly little schoolboy?

It was so funny when they were meant to be having a go at Becca and started having a go at each other.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

yeh that was it, you have a better memory than me.

----------


## x Amby x

*Darren:* Well hes gonna be a legend at his school
*Craig:* Shut up Darren
*Darren:* Well i mean its every schoolboys dream, and Burtons gone and done it

*Russ:* Come on Darren lets go
*Darren:* Let me get another beer... Oh Justin, Fair play man!

lol Darren made me laugh!

----------


## x Amby x

*Rhys:* And Dad will be lying there Tina, Marie, Anna... (Some names along the lines of those)
*Suzanne:* What about me?
*Josh:* Well thats only if you're dead!
*Rhys:* And then Josh's wife will be like 'Oh she wa s ahard woman that Suzanne'
*Josh:* So you think i'll get married
*Rhys:* We're being hypothetical!

Lol Rhys made me laugh!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Max:* Open ya bag
*Michela:* Get lost, it's personal!
*Max:* Open ya bag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
*Michela:* Why, you some sort of perv?!
*Max:* Open ya bag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
*Michela:* Quick run!  :Rotfl:

----------


## shannisrules

tony-self centered
jake-self absorbed
tony-we've hade that one
jake-well cant we have it again

i loved those bits when they were drinking the wine saying loads of words to describe women

----------


## x Amby x

Max: There was another girl with her
Sarah: Let me guess Michaela McQueen, Blonde hair, big gob
Max: Thats her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mother Mcqueen:* Amy told me you'd been on the dole a while!
*Mike:* Just a career change actually..
*Mother Mcqueen:* BONE IDLE MORE LIKE!  :Rotfl:

----------


## shannisrules

jake: what you know about women i could write on an ice cube
craig: but you can't write on an ice cube?
jake and darren:*give craig a funny look*

----------


## Chris_2k11

A couple from tonight's episode  :Rotfl:  

*Steph: (on about her part on the bid-tv thing)* I got it! I got!  :Cheer: 
*Darren:* Aww finally got your results from the clinic have you Steph  :Rotfl:  

*Darren again:* We're all really sorry about what's happened Jake. *squeaky voice* Reallyyyyyy sorryyyyyy  :Big Grin:   haha just watch it tonight, you'll soon see which bit I mean  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

Tonight had some classic lines. I liked Joes story about his 18th. 

Joe - the bouncer that turned me away got knocked down by the 62 bus, talk about karma.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another one from Joe..

"I'm a gherkin!"  :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## luna_lovegood

*Jake holds a lighter above a matress doused in petrol* 
Frankie - "Don't Do it Jake!"  :Rotfl:   It was supposed to be dramatic but it was hilarious.........its a matress for heavens sake!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Steph:* I was the biggest name there really, it wasn't really presenting... more like modeling. 
*Darren:* Modeling? Yeahhh.. and then you woke up!  :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

> *Steph:* I was the biggest name there really, it wasn't really presenting... more like modeling. 
> *Darren:* Modeling? Yeahhh.. and then you woke up!


lol yeah that was funny, i love Darren at the moment, hes a good character!

----------


## di marco

darren: whats wrong with me?
steph: whats right with you?!

----------


## di marco

(just after jake has punched jack)
joe: 3 cheers for the birthday boy
(everyone glares at him)
joe: oh maybe later then!

----------


## diamond1

hollyoaks quotes i love where mostly from ben

in indecent behavior (talking about pulling izzy):

ben:tenner says i can do it

luke:your money

ben:20

luke:done

ben:yep she will be
-------------------------------------------------------
with izzy talking about sex

izzy:you see i like sex in dangerous places

ben:like beirut?
---------------------------------------------------------
and other ones

with lisa
lisa:shes a tramp shes so easy

ben:sounds right up my alley...i tell you what give me her number and ill sort her right out

(with debbie after a one night stand thinking he was in with a chance)
ben:can i come in?

debbie:free country and i dont bite

ben:well thats not strictly true..about last night

debbie:it was a one off

ben:exaclty what i thought

debbie:you where sweet
ben:you where hot

debbie:not gonna happen again

ben: there you go then

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tom puts a choc bar in his schoolbag*

*Max:* You're not havin that for school.
*Tom:* Mandy lets me!  :Sad:  
*Max:* Fibber!
*Tom:* She doesssss!  :Sad:  

lol  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> *Tom puts a choc bar in his schoolbag*
> 
> *Max:* You're not havin that for school.
> *Tom:* Mandy lets me!  
> *Max:* Fibber!
> *Tom:* She doesssss!  
> 
> lol


Lol aww that so sweet!  :Wub:  Little Tom's so cute!  :Big Grin:   :Wub:

----------


## Katy

that was so cute. 

*Tom* can we talk to our daddy Max
*Max* our daddys in heaven Tom
*Tom* but claire spoke to her daddy on the phone

_Claire looking worried_

*Claire* Oh Maggie....

I thought that was quite funny.

----------


## diamond1

Tom:whats a let down in bed

oh my god!!!! :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   tom=legend :Smile:

----------


## Katy

that was so funny he was so cute. 

Louise - Do i know you, you look famillier
Warren - No i dont think so
Louise - or am i just thinking of crimewatch
~Warren - Come here you. 

What a great entrance.

----------


## Katy

*Claire* Tom can you remember what me and sean were talking about yesterday
_tom looks into the air thinking_
*Claire* Oh, you cant remember
*Tom* Seans bed
*Claire*What about seans bed
*Tom* It was a let down.

----------


## di marco

> *Claire* Tom can you remember what me and sean were talking about yesterday
> _tom looks into the air thinking_
> *Claire* Oh, you cant remember
> *Tom* Seans bed
> *Claire*What about seans bed
> *Tom* It was a let down.


yeh lol that bit was well funny!  :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Tom: Can You Push Me On The Swings?
Clare: Can You Push Me On The Swings What?
Tom: Can You Push Me On The Swings PLEASE?
Clare: No!

lol i loved this bit! Even though Clare is a total bitch, shes a great character

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Drug Dealer to Clare:* Back off Bimbo!  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Who watched the E4 episode!

*Frankie:* What are you then!? Mutton dressed as SPAM!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## emma_strange

*Max:* Pretty soon we'll be a real family, me, you and Claire
*Tom:* CAN I HAVE A DOG?!

----------


## Jada-GDR

spoiler because it was on the e4 episode

  Spoiler:    Max: Pretty soon we'll be a real family! You me and Claire!
Tom: Can we have a dog?!
Max: Uh... No!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Nicole:* A walk? what are they pentioners now?! 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## x Amby x

Band Manager: Who started in Hamburg and conquered the world?
Darren: Hitler?

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Becca:* Can you all just SHUT UP!!  :Mad:  

 :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

steph: what kind of sad perv would come here
girl: hi darren!

----------


## Katy

Manager - Here you are darren &#163;650
Darren - Cheers mate
Steph - How much did we make 
Darren &#163;500 on the dot. 

Now let me think where the 150 going to go. Darrens back pocket maybe/

----------


## diamond1

> steph: what kind of sad perv would come here
> girl: hi darren!


 yes that made laugh :Lol:  

sonny to justin...ah the legend  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

mel: we are homeless
sophie: we are not homeless
mel: ok we are not homeless, we just dont have a home!

it was something like that anyway lol!

----------


## Katy

Whilst looking through Louises fridge.

Mel - The cheese
Sophie - July 20th
Louise - hmm July 16th
Mel - JUNE 14th 
Louise - What well its mature.

----------


## Katy

From last nights. 

*Tony* Its been ages since weve all COME out together
*OB* Gone out Toghether Tony Gone out.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* You want my advice? Always take your socks off first.. saves a lot of embarrassment!

 :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Gilly:* To the left a bit! ...to the right a bit! Oh too much! 
*Rhys:* I'll put it over ya face in a minute!  :Angry:  
*Suzanne:* RHYS!  :EEK!:  

 :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

Rhys: Sarah please, take me back?
(Sarah smiles)
Rhys: So is that a yes?
Sarah: No just watching you beg, its something to smile about!

lol i found that quite funny!

----------


## di marco

frankie: and im proud of jake even though he didnt go to college
darren: so youre proud of him even though hes unemployed and has killed someone?

it was something like that anyway!

----------


## Katy

Yeh that was funny, Your proud of an unemployed Killer. Typical Darren. 
Also Craig when he was saying how much of a Genious Darren was.

----------


## di marco

> Also Craig when he was saying how much of a Genious Darren was.


yeh he was going on about the university of life, and darren said something about being "self-made" and craig was like "thats another thing, everyone from the university of life is self-made"

----------


## #1 SexyTink

> Rhys: Sarah please, take me back?
> (Sarah smiles)
> Rhys: So is that a yes?
> Sarah: No just watching you beg, its something to smile about!
> 
> lol i found that quite funny!


that was a good line from sarah! loved that bit

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Michela:* What's 50% of 119? 
*Carmel:* Erm... about half!
*Michela:* Erm.. yeah thanks for that. 

haha!

----------


## x Amby x

> *Michela:* What's 50% of 119? 
> *Carmel:* Erm... about half!
> *Michela:* Erm.. yeah thanks for that. 
> 
> haha!


lol loved that bit! I really like Carmel! I think shes a brilliant character! lol Michaelas grown on me as well!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Clare had some absolutely classic lines tonight!!  :Big Grin:  


"Still hanging around then OB, no job.. no girl.. no real mates!"

"Should you really be in a pub Mel?! I mean it can't be good for you and your little.. ILLNESS can it?"  :EEK!:  

"You know me OB.. can never resist a chance to watch you make a fool of yourself."  :Big Grin:  

"Aww the pretty twin's decided to join in on the double act has she?"  :Lol:  

"Sorry OB, i've not long came back off my honeymoon thanks!"  :Lol:  

"I think we've been here before boys & girls, remember!"  :Lol:  

 :Cool:

----------


## di marco

> Clare had some absolutely classic lines tonight!!  
> 
> 
> "Still hanging around then OB, no job.. no girl.. no real mates!"
> 
> "Should you really be in a pub Mel?! I mean it can't be good for you and your little.. ILLNESS can it?"  
> 
> "You know me OB.. can never resist a chance to watch you make a fool of yourself."  
> 
> ...


yeh i loved clares lines last night, really good!  :Big Grin: 

also last night, liked the bit where frankie and jack came into the church and saw steph and craig, steph said theyd all got out safely but jack was still shouting for darren

darren: im sorry, we tried to save it but we couldnt
jack: dont be silly, i dont care about the pub, i just care that youre ok

i thought that was good, darren saying how he couldnt save the pub but obviously jack doesnt care about that!

----------


## x Amby x

*Russ:* Come on Sophie, Come On
*Sophie:* I Love You  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Clare to Nurse:* I was looking for a tissue. Gone through nearly a whole box today.  :Crying:  


Course you have Clare.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Course you have.  :Mad:

----------


## Katy

*Darren to Jack* 70 Quid, up in smoke. 

Typical Darren.

----------


## di marco

clare (to ob): youll be seeing your alky girlfriend a lot sooner, get her a double vodka from me! (goes to smother ob with a pillow)

 :EEK!:  i cant believe clare, shes so evil!

----------


## di marco

(the owens talking about sams funeral)
russ: what day do the binmen come?!

lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rhys & Neville had me in fits arguing on Friday  :Rotfl:  

*Neville:* I've been good friends with Kathy & Mike!
*Rhys:* Do you think I care about you and ya saddo mates?  :Big Grin:  
*Neville:* I beg your pardon!  :Angry:  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Myra:* Is he that bloke with the restaurant with the funny name?
*Carmel:* I think Tony's a very nice name! 

 :Lol:

----------


## Katy

That was so funny, i love carmel. I also liked

*Carmel* Aww dont worry i cried buckets after my first time
*Tina* That was because of where it happened
*Carmel* Its not my fault a hurst looks just like an estate car in the dark.

----------


## laurouski

*Jacqui (to Carmel):* If a guy's only interested in your twins he's not worth it.. (referring to her breasts)

----------


## x Amby x

*Mercedes:* If you had all this money what would you do?
*Jacqui:* Plastic Surgery!
*Mercedes:* Yeh but what would you have done?
*Jacqui:* Sex Change!
_(Mercedes looks on in dispear! lol)_

----------


## Katy

there were some great quotes between the McQueen sisters tongiht. 

I liked the one about the guy biting off the persons ear in his last fight.

----------


## laurouski

> *Darren to Jack* 70 Quid, up in smoke. 
> 
> Typical Darren.


I know I'm a bit late but.. I loved that one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

tom: is clare coming back?
max: i dont know
tom: if she doesnt, can ob move back in?

awwwww i love tom, hes so sweet!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

that was a great quote. 

"wheres OoooooooBbbbbb" as he says it. 

I also liked Tom the other night when he said, I dont like Babies they smell of sick".

----------


## laurouski

> tom: is clare coming back?
> max: i dont know
> tom: if she doesnt, can ob move back in?
> 
> awwwww i love tom, hes so sweet!


Awww, Tom's so adorable!
I want OB to move back in, too!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Katy

I liked the one last night with justin and the dad when they were discussioning what horse to pick and they suggested Teachers pet. I cant remmeber the exact quote but it was someting along those lines.

----------


## Petal

Darren to Frankie about Steph sacking him again

I've been sacked more than a sacked person!

----------


## Chris_2k11

What was that brilliant line from Carmel the other day about spacedust and the crazy frog?  :Lol:

----------


## di marco

michaela (to josh): whyre you still talking?!

----------


## di marco

santa: tom cunningham, what do you want for christmas?
tom: a max mission car
santa: all the little boys have asked me for that, ill have to ask the elves to make some more
tom: and i want my big brother max to get better

awwwwwww toms so sweet

----------


## laurouski

> santa: tom cunningham, what do you want for christmas?
> tom: a max mission car
> santa: all the little boys have asked me for that, ill have to ask the elves to make some more
> tom: and i want my big brother max to get better
> 
> awwwwwww toms so sweet


 :Crying:   :Crying: 

I really, really hope the rumours about Max dying aren't true.

----------


## Chris_2k11

**Calvin searches through the drawer**
*Sonny:* No matter how hard you try, you won't find a personality in there.

haha! Sonny's best line to date!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

tom: i want clare to get lost!

tom: im not stupid, im 7, its not her flat, its ours!

----------


## Katy

i was going to post that, i was laughing for ages. Especially the one about being stupid.

----------


## Abbie

> tom: i want clare to get lost!
> 
> tom: im not stupid, im 7, its not her flat, its ours!


Awwww I loved that one it made me laugh but he's so sweet

----------


## di marco

> i was going to post that, i was laughing for ages. Especially the one about being stupid.


yeh me too, tom always makes me laugh, he has some of the best lines!

----------


## Katy

Kris - Theres this guy, lets call him ..... Ash Rhys Worth.

----------


## Footie_Chick

> Kris - Theres this guy, lets call him ..... Ash Rhys Worth.


or Worth Rhys Ash, he kept changing it everytime he spoke.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Carmel: "Mercedes, your such a homophobium!"

----------


## Katy

That was great !!!

Frankie - My Craigs not GAY
Mercedes - Neithers my brother

shes a feisty one that Mercedes./

----------


## Abbie

> Carmel: "Mercedes, your such a homophobium!"


Lol that was sooooo funny, that Carmel cracks me up

----------


## Katy

*Myra* - If i were on Mastermind, do you know what my specialist subject would be
*JP* - No
*Myra* - My kids, theres not one thing i dont know about each and any one of you. 

Aww, that was so sweet. 

*Michaela to Jacqui -* Lets just say your not the only one coming out today.

----------


## x Amby x

*Darren:*_(To Kathy)_Oh Frankie said you popped one out, OH look he looks just like Mr Barnes! Oh wait a minute i think hes got Rhys' smile!

Haha! lol you gotta love Darren!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Darren:*_(To Kathy)_Oh Frankie said you popped one out, OH look he looks just like Mr Barnes! Oh wait a minute i think hes got Rhys' smile!
> 
> Haha! lol you gotta love Darren!


lmao that was hilarious! Kathy's face  :Rotfl:  

*Tom:* No thanks to you DARREN. you're fired! Im having an early night  :Rotfl:  lmao with the towel round his head

----------


## scizophonic

there was one i loved the other week, 

*JP : You can't fix homophobia with a cheese and onion pasty!!!*

----------


## x Amby x

*Jacqui:* I'm fed up with having to share a bed with Borat!

lol! im starting to warm to Jacqui! I think her and Tony are cute together!

----------


## x Amby x

*Myra:* Our Jacqui is a total Atheist
*Carmel:* She doesn't believe in God either!

Lmao! I love Carmels bimbo-ness! lol Shes great!

----------


## Abbie

That one made me laught so much and did you see the look on Father Ryans(?) face

----------


## Carlyyy.maytee

Josh:I dont climb in anyone's bedroom windows.
Amy:I dont let any random stranger in my room.

Well i was thinking what if someone had to go into Amy's room to service the radiators?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

*Carmel:* Something awful's happened!

*Louise:* What is it?!

*Carmel:* I've fallen in love with a married man!

I can't remember the lines exactly but i loved that little bit! Carmel is really funny but sweet!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katy

It was more her facial expression, Louise was really worried and was like hats happened and she said that, Louise was like, i thought something really serious had happened. 

Carmel replied, this is serious, in that cute little voice of hers. Bless Her.

----------


## x Amby x

*Darren:* And you are...
*Jacqui:* Ah Jacqui and Aleksander
*Darren:* Which ones which? haha! Where did you meet?
*Jacqui:* Ah in a bar
*Mercedes:* Behind bars more like!

----------


## Katy

That was brilliant. 

*Russ* - Looks like we'll have to cancel that horse drawn carriage. _After finding out Mercedes was allergic to horse. The look on her face was priceless._

*Jacqui* how did you know all that
*Aleksander* That immigaration interview came in handy.

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Darren:* So you two are married then yeah!?
*Jacqui:* You should know, we had our wedding reception 'ere love! 

lmao it was something like that

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Zoe:* "and he makes this face like a squirrel"
 :Lol:

----------


## laurouski

_(After Zack accidently pulled Carmel's chair out from underneath her on their date)_

*Jacqui:* Good job you're wearing knickers, luv!  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

johnpaul (to craig): sarahs upstairs, im sleeping with her. oh sorry thats your line isnt it

----------


## di marco

michaela (to kathy): you mad psycho woman

so true lol!  :Big Grin: 

michaela: is it legal?
nancy: why would that bother you?

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Tony:* This is lovely Becca.. err would be proud 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

craig (to jake): why you going to watch a french film, you can barely speak english

it was something like that

----------


## di marco

jake: i havent told your mum yet, i thought youd wanna be the one to tell her
nancy: oh right yeh totally.......................what we talking about?

----------


## frankihope

Tom to Mandy : Your not my mummy!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Nancy: Jake, keys

Mercedes:Russ, wallet

----------


## *-Rooney-*

carmel moments in court

lawyer to carmel : did you see the defendant in the club the night mrs cunningham was pushed
carmel : well he works there doesnt he, well he did until he did this, well thats if he did this

carmel : oh i've never done this before, except once for my other sister not mercedes, jacqui shes also a bit lairy

----------


## Chris_2k11

> carmel moments in court
> 
> lawyer to carmel : did you see the defendant in the club the night mrs cunningham was pushed
> carmel : well he works there doesnt he, well he did until he did this, well thats if he did this
> 
> carmel : oh i've never done this before, except once for my other sister not mercedes, jacqui shes also a bit lairy


"Mercedes wouldn't do that, shes married to Russ you see it was a double wedding - her and our Tina. ooh it were lovely!"  :Rotfl:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Rhys on the phone to Neville:* shut up early?....family meal?....what d'you mean best behavior?

----------


## Katy

When Leo was doing the family trees

*Calvin* - you pathetic waste of a father
*Danny* - you got our mmums mixed up.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

_Steph:_ "How come my straight brother can get a boyfriend and I can't?"

----------


## *-Rooney-*

(just as sarah walks in on craig and JP)
Frankie (continues her speech): craig come out where ever you are

----------


## *-Rooney-*

michaela: my brothers gayer than yours

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Clare:* How do I know he's dead
*Warren:* Sorry didn't have time to get a death certificate  :Big Grin:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Tom:* (rolls eyes) Women    :Lol:

----------


## retrohead

What do you call a blonde with intelligence?

A labrador  :Cheer:  

Was that Danny Valentine?

----------


## Jada-GDR

"He's not a goth, he's an emo! Whatever that is..."

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

*Nancy:* Are you ok? 
*Zoe:* No, are you?
*Nancy*......No.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

kathy: its awful to think that someone hates you that much

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Carmel:* IT'S HER! *points*

----------


## Katy

Kathy - At Least my daughter doesn't spend all day chucking up

FIGHT !!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

mercedes: are you trying to say im easy?  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> mercedes: are you trying to say im easy?


lmao classic!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Holly: Put the muffin DOWN  :Rotfl:

----------

